# Major scratch!!!!!



## cruzeorman (Mar 31, 2011)

that price sounds about right


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

cruzeorman said:


> that price sounds about right


I agree, that sounds pretty fair. You want them to remove the fascia and paint the whole thing, or it will not match properly. Plus it looks like some clips and/or bracketry may have been damaged as well.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

He said it would take 1 full day. if I don't fix it, what's the rust potential?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Macman said:


> He said it would take 1 full day. if I don't fix it, what's the rust potential?


My rear bumper is plastic made, is yours sheet metal? If so, just clean the scratch a little bit with sand paper and buy a primer spray to apply. But this is a temporary solution, you cannot let your new baby like that! The dealer price is ok I’m saying, you don’t want fix it on somebody backyard for 50$ and cry after….


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a rather large stone chip on the rocker panel and my dealer wants $340 to repaint the rocker. So $350 for a bumper doesn't sound bad.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i agree, that is not a terrible price. She will look brand new in no time!!!


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Bumper won't rust, so no worry there. $350 is a good deal. I have paid $600 to repaint a bumper 10 years ago and keep in mind, red (on the Cruze) is the expensive paint you pay extra for at time of purchase.
I have made at least two scratches on my bumper already as well. The material is soft and the color of the plastic is black, so it shows right away. So far I have been able to fix it with touch up paint.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

$350 is very fair. I would do it. =)


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

I agree too. That price seems right.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

It's been said but $350 and it's from the dealer? That is a great deal. And im sorry to hear


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

*Major scratch*

$350.00 is a good dealer price. Have it done professionally and you will not regret. It will be like new again.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Where the main damage is it's plastic so it wont rust so just save up enough money until you can pay to get it fixed. Sadly it looks like you might have got a little scratch on the metal portion right above the damaged plastic bumper but it might just be dirt, hard to tell. I wish the gas tanks where on the left side of these cars.


----------

